# Poor Halo



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Found a large lump on halos neck today  on the front not the back, smaller then a walnut. Its feels like an abscess and I'm hoping it is but will be going to the vets to get a real diagnosis. She's only a 1yr and a half i don't want it to be anything more sinister as she's so young.

I know lumps on ferrets could be a host of things but has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have no experience of this so i cannot help  but sending get well vibes to halo and hugs to you x


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you 
she still seems perfectly bright in herself thankfully, playing, eating, pooing (ferret stuff). Got an appointment first thing Monday, but was told to arrange an emergency appt if she seemed unwell. Just worried because its on her throat which is a scary place to have a problem.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It could be possible Fable has nipped Halos neck and caused a blood blister under the skin? have you blew on the fur where the lump is is the lump blue?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> thank you
> she still seems perfectly bright in herself thankfully, playing, eating, pooing (ferret stuff). Got an appointment first thing Monday, but was told to arrange an emergency appt if she seemed unwell. Just worried because its on her throat which is a scary place to have a problem.


ah just ready its on her throat, I hope Halo is ok do you have a piture of the said lump.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> It could be possible Fable has nipped Halos neck and caused a blood blister under the skin? have you blew on the fur where the lump is is the lump blue?


the lump is firm and under the skin, too large i think to be a lymph gland but not 100% sure. Cant see any marks through her fur no head or anything but could still be an abscess or cyst. Just crossing my fingers its not a tumour. 
need to charge my camera but will put up a photo tomorrow.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> the lump is firm and under the skin, too large i think to be a lymph gland but not 100% sure. Cant see any marks through her fur no head or anything but could still be an abscess or cyst. Just crossing my fingers its not a tumour.
> need to charge my camera but will put up a photo tomorrow.


Oh I hope Halo will be ok (Hugs)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Going by my knowledge of abscesses on rats if its an abscess then there will be a scab or a couple of bites marks somewhere around the site of lump. You could try wetting the fur in that area and seeing if that makes inspection easier.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Going by my knowledge of abscesses on rats if its an abscess then there will be a scab or a couple of bites marks somewhere around the site of lump. You could try wetting the fur in that area and seeing if that makes inspection easier.


I couldn't find any scabs/wounds/or a typical white abscess head . i have had rats in the past that had walled abscesses (on the throat) that initially did not show any sign of a scab but after a few days of warm compressions came to a head. Will check again tomorrow for any change. My main concern at the mo is if it gets bigger. 
I can safely say it wasn't there on Wednesday night when i trimmed her claws, and it must not have been there or been much smaller on Thursday and Friday as i didn't notice it while they were playing.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

(had to scruff her for photo, she was wriggling like a devil)

solid but movable, and completely under the skin the size of a small grape. I'm stumped, hopefully the vet can shed some light tomorrow.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Have found this link http://www.2ndchance.info/ferretskinlumps.htm if thats of any use to you. Keep us updated on Halo please.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think shes been nipped and its some little lump that forms that is totally harmless Hope it goes well at the vets


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

sorry to hear about halo, hope he'll be okay


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How did the vets go with Halo?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry i didnt reply sooner. Vet said that it could be a abscess but that's not what it looks like. He said that it feels like an enlarged lymph gland, although I'm not sure they would feel that large and round??? I now devistated that it could be lymphoma , been sent home with antibiotics, but am very worried.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Tomskrat said:


> Sorry i didnt reply sooner. Vet said that it could be a abscess but that's not what it looks like. He said that it feels like an enlarged lymph gland, although I'm not sure they would feel that large and round??? I now devistated that it could be lymphoma , been sent home with antibiotics, but am very worried.


 sending lots of get well vibes halos way x i hope its no more then a nasty abcess x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> Sorry i didnt reply sooner. Vet said that it could be a abscess but that's not what it looks like. He said that it feels like an enlarged lymph gland, although I'm not sure they would feel that large and round??? I now devistated that it could be lymphoma , been sent home with antibiotics, but am very worried.


most vets know very little on ferrets so don't worry just yet. Ferrets can get lumps through being nipped in play. I'm not too sure why the vets gave you anti biotic is it Baytril? did the vets think to get a biopsy of her lump with a fine needle? rather then just mention lymphoma and worry you. Halo is only a year isnt she?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I will keep my fingers crossed it's nothing bad. Could you get a pic of it to show dkdream? He's our ferret guru


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> most vets know very little on ferrets so don't worry just yet. Ferrets can get lumps through being nipped in play. I'm not too sure why the vets gave you anti biotic is it Baytril? did the vets think to get a biopsy of her lump with a fine needle? rather then just mention lymphoma and worry you. Halo is only a year isn't she?


yeah only a year and a half so very strange age for any kind of cancer even juvenile lymphoma (which as far as i've read involves the swelling of the thymus gland). would also expect to see more much more severe symptoms, but she's fine in her self, her stools a little lose but that might be because she's been moved back onto JWB.

the only reason for the baytril i can assume is if it was a abscess , but I'm not sure if i will even be able to get it down her. he also quoted £250 for a lump biopsy which must be wrong as it only cost £100 for my cat to have one last year. 

my normal ferret vet is back on Friday so will schedule another appointment and get some good advice, rather then paying £30 for the advice to wait and see.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> yeah only a year and a half so very strange age for any kind of cancer even juvenile lymphoma (which as far as i've read involves the swelling of the thymus gland). would also expect to see more much more severe symptoms, but she's fine in her self, her stools a little lose but that might be because she's been moved back onto JWB.
> 
> the only reason for the baytril i can assume is if it was a abscess , but I'm not sure if i will even be able to get it down her. he also quoted £250 for a lump biopsy which must be wrong as it only cost £100 for my cat to have one last year.
> 
> my normal ferret vet is back on Friday so will schedule another appointment and get some good advice, rather then paying £30 for the advice to wait and see.


i agree 250 is way over the top. why didnt the vet put a fine needle in the lump and try and draw anything out to see if it was an abcess?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> i agree 250 is way over the top. why didnt the vet put a fine needle in the lump and try and draw anything out to see if it was an abcess?


not entirely why he didn't, i did ask whether he could. my normal vet usually uses a needle for the rats to check, i can only assume he was pushing me for a biopsy . He also made the assumption lymphoma before asking her age, which i would have thought would have been the first thing. when i said she was under 2 he did seem to doubt his initial decision, so probably he's just a bad ferret vet. I did almost pay for the proper biopsy, before i thought to wait till a vet who i know is good with ferrets can tell me straight.

also would it be a good idea to bring her (and her sister) inside so i can monitor her??? I'm reluctant to at the mo as they then might then have to stay inside all winter (i don't see it getting warmer).


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> not entirely why he didn't, i did ask whether he could. my normal vet usually uses a needle for the rats to check, i can only assume he was pushing me for a biopsy . He also made the assumption lymphoma before asking her age, which i would have thought would have been the first thing. when i said she was under 2 he did seem to doubt his initial decision, so probably he's just a bad ferret vet. I did almost pay for the proper biopsy, before i thought to wait till a vet who i know is good with ferrets can tell me straight.
> 
> also would it be a good idea to bring her (and her sister) inside so i can monitor her??? I'm reluctant to at the mo as they then might then have to stay inside all winter (i don't see it getting warmer).


as long as she is eating drinking and playing i wouldn't worry too much she'll be fine outside.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi How is Halo getting on? did you manage to see the other vets with her?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Wasn't able to get the appointment as my vet was in surgery for the afternoon, and the only available vet was the one with poor ferret knowledge, i wasn't keen for another round of 'i don't know'. 
In better news the lump itself has decreased to almost half its size, and Halo still is none the worse for wear because of it. If it continues to decrease and Halo continues to be normal (crazy) then i might just keep my eye on it for now.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

aw glad to hear its gone, looking positive


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hoping all stays well with Halo


----------

